# Boots with best cushioning / shock absorption?



## stimyg (Nov 10, 2011)

I was emailing with the guys at thegoodride, asking after their recs for bindings with best cushioning/shock absorption to help save my old knees, and they brought up something I'd stupidly never thought of:

Boots! As in, some boots have more shock absorbing cushioning than others. Duh.

Reading their reviews it looked like they liked the Burton Ion, and possibly the DC Judge as far as the cushioning (and maybe others, that's all I voiced for sure). Anybody second either of those, or have any other recommendations?

Also - any guess as to just how much a boot can contribute to overall shock absorption of your rig? 

Thanks...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

stimyg said:


> I was emailing with the guys at thegoodride, asking after their recs for bindings with best cushioning/shock absorption to help save my old knees, and they brought up something I'd stupidly never thought of:
> 
> Boots! As in, some boots have more shock absorbing cushioning than others. Duh.
> 
> ...


K2 has harshmellow. Forget the boots. Get the one that fits, than drop in a pair of Sole Ed Visteurs. I stepped into some and they felt like I was walking on pillows. Compared to green Superfeet which I'm not a big fan of.


----------

